# SQL Befehl in OpenOffice Base ausführen



## kreez (9. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir mit dem DBDesigner 4 ein Datenbankmodell erstellt und mir daraus ein Create Script erzeugen lassen, das wollte ich jetzt mit OpenOffice Base ausführen doch ich bekomme folgenden Fehler ( siehe Bild )

Das ist das Statement:

```
CREATE TABLE Artikel (
  ArtikelNr INTEGER UNSIGNED NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
  Rechnungsposten_ArtikelNR VARCHAR NOT NULL,
  Artikelpreis INTEGER UNSIGNED NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY(ArtikelNr),
  INDEX Artikel_FKIndex1(Rechnungsposten_ArtikelNR)
);

CREATE TABLE Kunde (
  KundenNr INTEGER UNSIGNED NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
  Anrede VARCHAR NULL,
  Vorname VARCHAR NULL,
  Name VARCHAR NULL,
  StrasseNr VARCHAR NULL,
  Ort VARCHAR NULL,
  PLZ INTEGER UNSIGNED NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY(KundenNr)
);

CREATE TABLE KundenRechnung (
  RechnungsNr INTEGER UNSIGNED NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
  Kunde_KundenNr INTEGER UNSIGNED NOT NULL,
  Bestelldatum DATE NULL,
  MWST INTEGER UNSIGNED NULL,
  Rechnungsdatum DATE NULL,
  Lieferdatum DATE NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY(RechnungsNr),
  INDEX KundenRechnung_FKIndex1(Kunde_KundenNr)
);

CREATE TABLE Rechnungsposten (
  ArtikelNR VARCHAR NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
  KundenRechnung_RechnungsNr INTEGER UNSIGNED NOT NULL,
  Menge INTEGER UNSIGNED NULL,
  Artikel VARCHAR NULL,
  Posten INTEGER UNSIGNED NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY(ArtikelNR),
  INDEX Rechnungsposten_FKIndex1(KundenRechnung_RechnungsNr)
);
```

Es wäre echt super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß Kreez


----------



## kreez (9. November 2008)

Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen ?


----------



## deepthroat (10. November 2008)

Hi.

DBDesigner ist für MySQL ausgelegt. Standardmäßig verwendet OpenOffice.org Base HSQL als Datenbank.

Du müßtest die SQL Befehle dementsprechend für die HSQL DB anpassen, oder du bindest eine MySQL Datenbank in OpenOffice.org ein.

Soweit ich das sehe unterstützt HSQL z.B. den Datentyp "INTEGER UNSIGNED" nicht und sonstige Restriktionen müssen extra in den CONSTRAINTS angegeben werden, dürfen also nicht in der Spaltendefinition auftauchen.

Gruß


----------



## kreez (10. November 2008)

Wie binde ich denn eine MySQL Datenbank in OpenOffice Base ein ?
Einfach mit dne Login Daten ?


----------



## deepthroat (10. November 2008)

Schonmal was von Google gehört ;-] ?

http://www.ooowiki.de/MySql

Gruß


----------



## kreez (10. November 2008)

Ja habe ich.

Ich danke dir


----------



## meinnick (5. Mai 2010)

danke frü den Rat und danke das Google auch Forum auflistet.  Entweder sollte man in Foren helfen oder die Klappe halten.


----------

